# Shelling peas



## Welsh_Sion

When you remove the pods from fresh peas, you are said to be 'shelling' them in English. In Cymraeg/Welsh, you 'deor' the peas. That is, you 'hatch' them.

Equivalents in other languages (with appropriate translations into English), welcome!


----------



## apmoy70

_Pea_ in Greek is *«αρακάς»* [aɾaˈkas̠] (masc.) < Classical masc. noun *«ἄρακος» ắrăkŏs* (nom. sing.), *«ἄρακοι» ắrăkoi* (nom. pl.) --> _pea(s)_, a kind of _pulse_, also the seed of the plant _lathyrus_ (*«λάθυρον» lắtʰŭrŏn* (neut.) which gives the MoGr dialectal name of the legume, *«λαθούρι»* [laˈθuɾi] (neut.)) possibly an eastern Mediterranean Wanderwort (per Beekes the alternative forms «ἄρακος/ἀράχιδνᾱ» ắrăkŏs/ărắkʰĭdnā and the interchange k/kʰ prove substrate origin).
The _seed-pod_ is called:
-*«Λοβός»* [lo̞ˈvo̞s̠] (masc.) < Classical masc. noun *«λοβός» lŏbós* --> _lobe, lap, slip_ (of unknown etymology) οr
-*«Χέδρoπας»* [ˈçe̞ðro̞pas̠] (masc.) < Classical 3rd declension masc. noun *«χέδροψ» kʰédrŏps* (nom. sing.), *«χέδροπος» kʰédrŏpŏs* (gen. sing.) --> _any leguminous fruit_ (of unknown etymology, possibly Pre-Greek).
«Λοβός» is what we use in everyday language. «Χέδρoπας» is formal/scientific language.
The verb used when we remove the pods is *«αποφλοιώνω»* [apo̞fliˈo̞no̞] --> lit. _to decorticate_, generally _to strip off_ < Classical v. *«ἀποφλοιόω/ἀποφλοιῶ» ăpŏpʰloióō* (uncontracted)/*ăpŏpʰloiô* (contracted) --> _to peel, strip off_, a compound: Classical preposition & prefix *«ἀπό» ăpó* + Classical deverbative masc. noun *«φλοιός» pʰloiós* < Classical v. *«φλέω» pʰléō*.
Colloquially the usage of *«καθαρίζω»* [kaθaˈɾiz̠o̞] --> _to clean_ < Classical v. *«καθαρίζω» kătʰărízō* & *«καθερίζω» kătʰĕrízō*, prevails by far.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

"écosser" in Fench.


----------



## Penyafort

Catalan:

The pod of peas and pulses in general is called either *tavella *(from Latin _tabella _'small board') or *bajoca *(suffix -oc on _bajà_, from Latin _baianus _'(broad bean) from the town of Baiae').

So the verbs for shelling these pods are simply derived from that:

*estavellar *[əstəβə'ʎa](< es- + tavella + -ar)
*esbajocar *[əzbəʒu'ka] (< es- + bajoca + -ar)

_es- is a prefix indicating opposite actions to the root (Latin EX-)_​_-ar is a suffix for infinitives (Latin -ARE)_​


----------



## Awwal12

Russian лущить (~luschít') is just a basic verb for manually removing peas, seeds and the like from their pods/shells/whatever.

On the etymological level it seems to be "husking".


----------



## Şafak

Awwal12 said:


> Russian лущить (~luschít') is just a basic verb for manually removing peas, seeds and the like from their pods/shells/whatever.
> 
> On the etymological level it seems to be "husking".


Do you really use it though? I heard it a lot in Ukraine but in Russia everyone says "чистить".


----------



## Awwal12

Şafak said:


> Do you really use it thought? I heard it a lot in Ukraine but in Russia everyone says "чистить".


I certainly wouldn't use чистить (lit. "to clean") about peas. Sunflower seeds at best.


----------



## Yendred

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> "écosser" in French.


Yes, of course nothing to deal with Scotland (_Écosse_ in French)  
_Écosser_ means "_retirer la cosse_" (to remove the shell).


----------



## merquiades

In American English, to shuck peas or beans.


----------



## Linnets

In Italian:

_sgusciare_ [zɡuʃˈʃaːre] 'removing peas or other seeds from the shell or pod'
_guscio _[ˈɡuʃʃo], _baccello_ [batˈtʃɛllo], _legume _[leˈɡuːme] 'pod'
pisello [piˈzɛllo] 'pea'.



Penyafort said:


> Latin _baianus _'(broad bean) from the town of Baiae').


Cfr. Sicilian _vaiana_ 'pod' from a crossing between _Baiāna_ and _vagīnella _'sheath' (Battisti & Alessio).


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: _boontjes [little beans] doppen_... A dop is like a lid, a cover; so you uncover, but we do not use the un/ont- here, which I find strange. If you are told to je eigen boontjes doppen, then you are told to make sure you survive on your own (eigen = own)...
In my dialect it would be _ploossen_. It took me a while to find out that is simply the French éplucher, which - I know - is the word for peeling potatoes, whereas @ain'ttranslationfun? refers to écosser, which will be more suitable here...

@Welsh_Sion: do you a common sense [metaphor] in all those terms? I suddenly thought there are two foci here:
- you take away the *cover *(uncover the beans)
- you take out the *beans *

Husk is an interesting word as it refers to a a dried hull or something if I am not mistaken (and etymologically a little house). But is shell a real synonym???


----------



## Welsh_Sion

peel2
v.t.
 & i.[-]​1. (a). v.t. (fruit Etc): plicio, pilio, tynnu croen (= to pull the skin of), digroeni (= to unskin)
(a stick Etc): pilio, rhisglo (= to husk), dirisglo (= to dehusk), rhasglio
(carrots, potatoes): crafu (= to scratch), plicio,
South West Wales: plisgo, crafu, noblo,
South East Wales: sgardo

Source: Geiriadur yr Academi | The Welsh Academy English-Welsh Dictionary Online​


----------



## apmoy70

Linnets said:


> pisello [piˈzɛllo] 'pea'.


We have borrowed that from you as *«μπιζέλι»* [biˈz̠e̞li] (neut.), but we use it to describe a different plant, _Pisum sativum var. saccharatum_, else *«γλυκομπίζελο»* [ɣliko̞ˈɱbiz̠e̞lo̞] (neut.) --> _sweet-pea_.


----------



## ThomasK

Welsh_Sion said:


> peel2
> v.t.
> & i.[-]​1. (a). v.t. (fruit Etc): plicio, pilio, tynnu croen (= to pull the skin of), digroeni (= to unskin)
> (a stick Etc): pilio, rhisglo (= to husk), dirisglo (= to dehusk), rhasglio
> (carrots, potatoes): crafu (= to scratch), plicio,
> South West Wales: plisgo, crafu, noblo,
> South East Wales: sgardo
> 
> Source: Geiriadur yr Academi | The Welsh Academy English-Welsh Dictionary Online​


I'd really feel like creating a thread based on that survey: all kinds of ... (containers??? Hulls? ...?). Or are you going to, Welsh_Sion?


----------



## Welsh_Sion

1 week holiday in Cymru now. Sorry.


----------



## ThomasK

No problem. Enjoy!


----------



## Linnets

apmoy70 said:


> We have borrowed that from you as *«μπιζέλι»* [biˈz̠e̞li] (neut.), but we use it to describe a different plant, _Pisum sativum var. saccharatum_, else *«γλυκομπίζελο»* [ɣliko̞ˈɱbiz̠e̞lo̞] (neut.) --> _sweet-pea_.


I thought that μπ- [b-] was due to Venetian _bisi_ [ˈbiːzi] 'peas' but my Modern Greek-Italian reference book by Kolonia & Peri explains it comes directly from Italian, then from (Vulgar) Latin _pisellum_, diminutive of Classical _pisum_, from Ancient Greek πίσος, with no Venetian influence. Who knows?


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Polish 

łuskać [verb]   = obierać , wydobywać z łuski. (peel , extract from husk)
obłupywać       = shell
wy + łuszczyć  = husk

*łuszczyć* from Proto -Slavic ? , psłow. **luščiti* ‘usuwać zewnętrzną warstwę’ (remove the outer layer)

*łuskać*
rzeczownik odczasownikowy od psłow. **luskati*; pierwotnie ‘czynność oddzielania, odrywania, usuwania zewnętrznej osłony
from Proto-Slavic *luskati* : originally 'separation, detachment, removing the outer cover , husk .

synonyms;

wyłuskiwać = enucleate
dekortykacja = dehulling ?


----------



## Roxxxannne

merquiades said:


> In American English, to shuck peas or beans.


And we also use 'shell.'


----------



## merquiades

Roxxxannne said:


> And we also use 'shell.'


It was a new word for me.  I didn't spend a lot of time shucking on the farm though.

But I just remembered some people talk about snapping peas and beans too.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> dekortykacja = dehulling ?



What dehull?  

I don't speak Polish, but this word resembles English "decorticate", which has the same meaning.  (*2.* in AmH).


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> What dehull?
> 
> I don't speak Polish, but this word resembles English "decorticate", which has the same meaning.  (*2.* in AmH).


I wasn't sure about ''dehulling'' .. , it sounds strange indeed.., but I found this ; 

Product obtained during *dehulling* process of lentil seeds.


----------

